# What are the deepest lakes/reservoirs in Utah?



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

Found out east canyon has 3 dams the other day. The second dam is behind the first one and lower. It's also concrete. I could see the top of it under the water. The 3rd dam is an earth dam behind that one. Anybody know how deep east canyon is? It doesn't seem that deep when looking at the front of the dam.

In general, what are the deepest lakes and reservoirs in Utah? I'm assuming all reservoirs are deepest at there dam, correct?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bear Lake. Nobody has found the bottom yet, and that is where the Bear Lake monster lives.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge come to mind first.


----------



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

Vanilla said:


> Bear Lake. Nobody has found the bottom yet, and that is where the Bear Lake monster lives.


Lol I'm pretty sure it's only like 300 feet deep.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought moonlake was "bottomless", as in subsurface caves that descend too far to bounce sonar off of. A friend of mine from Highschool drown there. Recovery Divers went as deep as they could, used sonar to go as far as it could go but no hits. 

They never did find his body. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Deepest point I've found in strawberry is 212 ft.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Fish Lake, Flaming Gorge come to mind first.


Fish Lake is 127'. I have thrown out 100' of anchor rope a few times in different spots and never hit bottom.


----------



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

DallanC said:


> Deepest point I've found in strawberry is 212 ft.
> 
> -DallanC


Where at?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I always heard that Fish Lake was part of a extinct volcano with no bottom. 

But according to the Google search feature Bear Lake is the deepest lake.


----------



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

DallanC said:


> I thought moonlake was "bottomless", as in subsurface caves that descend too far to bounce sonar off of. A friend of mine from Highschool drown there. Recovery Divers went as deep as they could, used sonar to go as far as it could go but no hits.
> 
> They never did find his body.
> 
> -DallanC


That's very unfortunate. Could he have been sucked through the dam?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*Lol I'm pretty sure it's only like 300 feet deep.*

I guess 300' is shallow in your mind. 🙄 Deep and cold enough to drown I'd say.


----------



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

taxidermist said:


> *Lol I'm pretty sure it's only like 300 feet deep.*
> 
> I guess 300' is shallow in your mind. 🙄 Deep and cold enough to drown I'd say.


Well it's not as deep as people think it is. 300 feet is only a football field. I don't know where the deepest spot is in the lake. It's hard to tell because there aren't any cliff like areas around the lake.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When there is water in it Lake Powell is 583 feet

Flaming Gorge is 436 feet with water. 

Bear Lake is 208 feet 

Fish Lake is 127'

Strawberry is 200'

Jordenelle is 292'

Just remember this is when they have water in them


----------



## Jbrow327 (8 mo ago)

Critter said:


> When there is water in it Lake Powell is 583 feet
> 
> Flaming Gorge is 436 feet with water.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I hear electric lake is really deep too. I'm assuming the deepest points are always at the dam correct?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Jbrow327 said:


> Interesting. I hear electric lake is really deep too. I'm assuming the deepest points are always at the dam correct?


We might be able to wade across most Utah lakes here before too long.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jbrow327 said:


> Interesting. I hear electric lake is really deep too. I'm assuming the deepest points are always at the dam correct?


It's 217 feet deep.

I would imagine that since water flows downhill to the lowest spot that the area around the dam would be the deepest spot on a reservoir. Lakes on the other hand can have their deepest spot anywhere 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jbrow327 said:


> Where at?


SC side, over near Stinking Springs. 212ft on the depthfinder that year. I have maps of strawberry going back to before it was a lake, when the US Calvary was stationed there in that valley. I have maps pre-lake raising as well (before they flooded 'Berry and SC to combine them through the narrows).



Jbrow327 said:


> That's very unfortunate. Could he have been sucked through the dam?


Dunno, wasn't there. Him (Paul) and another good friend (John) were kayaking when it got stormy and they capsized. John tried to help him but Paul panic'd and was dragging them both down. John got free and had to watch him drown a few ft away not being able to help. He then Swam back to camp and told everyone about it. 

Search and Rescue divers spent a few days out there looking for him, never found him. IDK who it was that said they couldnt find the bottom in one spot, I do remember the discussion though.

The first of quite a few friends who died before I got out of high school.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Quail is 190.

Isn't Crater Lake ~ 150 ft?

I thought Fish Lake was deeper, but DWR actually has it shallower at 117.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Jbrow327 said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure it's only like 300 feet deep.


Pretty sure, but not certain. Beware of the Bear Lake monster!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> View attachment 151977
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Not anymore!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder when they will find the lost poker chips in Lake Mead. rofls...

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The secrets being exposed as Mead continue to recede are likely to get shocking if it keeps up. I joke about the Mafia but the bright spot is some families might get closure.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

DallanC said:


> View attachment 151977
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Really makes you wonder what kind of monster fish might be swimming around in that lake.


----------



## mail4shane2c (3 mo ago)

A lake and a reservoir are different obviously. Fish lake has the deepest hole.. don't know if it's unknown but I've never heard an exact. Fish lake is a lake. Bear lake is the deepest lake with confirmation. I want to see it was around 300. Lake Powell flaming gorge those are man-made reservoirs. Both hold some extreme depths at times. But they change. I am unaware of the depth of Moon lake. Keep in mind the Google search is in part driven by a way of advertising business and without a doubt Bear lake is the lake destination in Utah that brings in the most money so why not say bear lake is the deepest, it also has the most rental properties that you can book right there on the same page.


----------

